# Weld or bolt?



## cobbqguy (Feb 8, 2017)

My new build is getting close!













IMG_1509.JPG



__ cobbqguy
__ Feb 8, 2017






We are considering bolting the firebox and smoking chamber to each other and to the frame instead of welding, primarily because it will make it easier to move around, it is around 800 lbs without the cooking grates. Any thoughts?


----------



## firemanjon (Feb 8, 2017)

You may have already thought of this but from what I have dealt with repairing and installing stoves if you do bolt them together I would place the bolt head to the firebox side and threads in the cooking chamber to aid in later removal without having to torch the bolts, no lock nuts because of the melting nylon, and will need a gasket between cook chamber and firebox to get a good seal. I think it would be fine either way.


----------



## cobbqguy (Feb 8, 2017)

FiremanJon said:


> You may have already thought of this but from what I have dealt with repairing and installing stoves if you do bolt them together I would place the bolt head to the firebox side and threads in the cooking chamber to aid in later removal without having to torch the bolts, no lock nuts because of the melting nylon, and will need a gasket between cook chamber and firebox to get a good seal. I think it would be fine either way.



I had not thought about the thread direction. Thank you!


----------



## firemanjon (Feb 8, 2017)

Yes sir


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 8, 2017)

That is a great looking smoker


----------



## cobbqguy (Feb 8, 2017)

gnatboy911 said:


> That is a great looking smoker



Thanks, it's my first build. I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## firemanjon (Feb 8, 2017)

Looking awesome so far man!!


----------



## c14james35 (Feb 11, 2017)

As much as I like welding and the way a nice bead looks I would bolt it. It would be much easier to change out if you ever needed a new fire box.


----------



## cobbqguy (Feb 11, 2017)

c14james35 said:


> As much as I like welding and the way a nice bead looks I would bolt it. It would be much easier to change out if you ever needed a new fire box.



I just learned to weld. "Nice" is not an accurate descriptor of my beads


----------



## firemanjon (Feb 11, 2017)

Practice makes perfect...you will get it there. Don't give up!!


----------



## c14james35 (Feb 11, 2017)

Atleast your using a Miller! I will take Miller over Lincoln any day. How ever I do like the Lincoln Precision Tig.


----------

